# Norwegian:  "en svak periode"



## Grefsen

I'm following the VG Nett "Live" internet updates of the Euro 2008 qualifying football match between Norway - Bosnia and this was one of the recent updates:

"Norge med litt tendenser igjen etter *en svak periode*."

Maybe I'm just too stressed out because Norway is losing right now in the 82nd minute, but I haven't got a clue what is meant by *"en svak periode*."


----------



## Grefsen

It looks like one translation for  *svak* is "weak" so  going through "en svak periode" in a football match is probably not a very good thing to have happen.  

The final whistle was just blown and Norway has lost to Bosnia 1-2 at home.  If Norway plays another *svak* match against Turkey next week, their chances of qualifying for Euro 2008 will likely be over.


----------



## Christhiane

Well, it just means a period of time in which they didn't play very well.


----------



## Grefsen

Christhiane said:


> Well, it just means a period of time in which they didn't play very well.


From the reports I read on the internet, it appears that most of the first half was *"en svak periode"* for "den norske landslaget."   I wonder if the disruption of play at the start of the match because of the flares thrown on the pitch contributed in any way to Norway's poor performance.


----------



## Grefsen

Here is the link to an article I just read in the English edition of Aftenposten.

http://www.aftenposten.no/english/sports/article1708256.ece

Norway's head coach Åge Hareide didn't want to blame Norway's *svak* performance in the match on the flares and smoke bombs, but it is hard to imagine that it didn't have a negative impact at least on some of the players. 



> Coach Åge Hareide refused to blame the loss on the disruption, even though hooligan stunts in Norway are rare. But the Bosnians' behaviour clearly upset both players, stadium staff and local fans, leaving children crying and parents ill at ease.


----------



## Grefsen

During today's Euro 2008 qualifying football match between Turkey & Norway there was fortunately no mention of  *'en svak periode' *during the VG Nett "Live" internet updates.  In fact it seemed as though most the match was *'en sterke periode' *for Norway as 'landslaget' managed to escape  with a much needed point after recording a 2-2 draw.  

The only mention of *svakt *that I saw was immediately before Norway scored their first goal in the 31st minute:



> Spissen header *svakt* utenfor fra hjørnet av 5-meteren. Stor sjanse.


It looks like Norway had a big scoring chance, but the result was a weak header off of a corner kick.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Grefsen said:


> It looks like Norway had a big scoring chance, but the result was a weak header off of a corner kick.



That's correct.

I would say that the secon half today was *en svak periode*, and that the play by the keeper, Thomas Myhre, was *svakt*.

Myhre spilte en svak annenomgang, og gjorde to keepertabber. 
Det norske laget spilte en svak annenomgang.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> That's correct.
> 
> I would say that the secon half today was *en svak periode*, and that the play by the keeper, Thomas Myhre, was *svakt*.
> 
> Myhre spilte en svak annenomgang, og gjorde to keepertabber.
> Det norske laget spilte en svak annenomgang.


It sounds like you either watched the match or saw the highlights/lowlights afterwards.  That is really too bad to read that Thomas Myhre had such a poor match.  As I recall, Myhre was one of Norway's heroes during their huge Euro 2000 victory over Spain, so it would be very sad if his keepertabber prevents Norway from qualifying for Euro2008.   

Fortunately for Norway it is really uncommon in match reports to read about a 'keepertabbe' or even 'kjempetabbe' as in the case of Turkey's second goal late in the match.  

One of Norway's strengths  has always been their goalkeeping with star players at that position such as Erik  Thorstvedt who started for Norway during VM '94 and Frode Grodås who started for Norway during VM '98.  

Then of course Bente Nordby who has helped Norway win a World Cup and an Olympic Gold Medal is perhaps the best goalkeeper of all time in the women's game.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> Myhre spilte en svak annenomgang, og gjorde to keepertabber.
> Det norske laget spilte en svak annenomgang.


I just looked at the "fotball.no" match report and another 'fotball ord' that I am not familiar with was used:  *'baklengsmål'*

*'Baklengs'* means backwards and *'mål'* means goal, but what exactly does *'baklengsmål'* mean?  

Here is the link to the article followed by the sentence *'baklengsmål'*  was used in:

http://www.fotball.no/t1.aspx?p=51831&x=1&a=194265

"To sure *baklengsmål* hindret en norsk jubelkveld, men Åge Hareide og hans menn er bestemt på å reise seg."


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Grefsen said:


> I just looked at the "fotball.no" match report and another 'fotball ord' that I am not familiar with was used:  *'baklengsmål'*




Fotballord 

*Baklengsmål* is a term used about goals let in (i.e. goals by the opponent). So since Turkey scored two, those goals were baklengsmål for Norway.


----------

